# Montage Siemens Panel der x77 Reihe



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2008)

*Montage Siemens Panel der x77 Reihe *
Hallo, hat jemand schlechte erfahrung mit der Montage der Siemens Panel
der x77 Reihe gemacht. Bei uns ist es jetzt schon öfter vorgekommen das nach ein paar Tagen die Äußeren Rahmen bricht. Seit kurzer Zeit legt Siemens ein Beipackzettel bei wo das Anzugsmoment der Schrauben 0,2Nm nicht überschreiten soll (also ein Hauch). OK wir haben die Schrauben bisher immer nach gefühl angezogen, aber ich denke ein wenig sollte der Rahmen ja schon aushalten, die Panels werden ja schließlich in der Industrie eingesetzt.


----------



## wincc (5 Mai 2008)

schlagt ihr die mit dem hammer rein?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Mai 2008)

Lass mal den Druckluftschrauber weg........


Wir haben schon zig von den Panels eingebaut (177,277,370) aber dieses Problem hatten wir noch nie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
nein wir schlagen nicht mit dem Hammer drauf und Druckluftschrauber verwenden wir auch nicht.
Wir bauen von OP / TP 277 so ca. 50..60 stück im Jahr ein. Aber erst bei den Multipanel 277 haben wir diese Probleme und das erst in den letzten 2 Monaten. Ich denke das da Siemens irgend etwas beim Material geändert hat. Ich wollte eigendlich nur in herausbekommen ob jemand ähnliche erfahrung gemacht hat.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2008)

So jetzt ist es so weit,
Siemens bietet zu den Panels Spannrahmen als Option an.

Für das:
8" Key "6AV6 671-3CS01-0AX0"
8" Touch "6AV6 671-3CS00-0AX0"
10" Touch "6AV6 671-8XS00-0AX0"
usw...
Diese Rahmen werden als Option verkauft bis das Problemm mit den Gehäusen gelöst ist!

gruss Helmut


----------



## The Big B. (25 September 2008)

Wir haben 3 Panels dieser Sorte eingebaut, das Problem ist bei allen schon aufgetreten. Ging aber alles noch über die Garantie.


----------



## Mauser (19 Oktober 2008)

Hatten letzte Woche genau das gleiche Problem beim MP277.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Oktober 2008)

Mauser schrieb:


> Hatten letzte Woche genau das gleiche Problem beim MP277.


Wieso eigentlich ausgerechnet beim MP277? Ist das Chassis bei den Dingern nicht aus Aluminium-Druckguss?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## dalbi (19 Oktober 2008)

Nein das Gehäuse ist aus Plastik. Wir hatten vor kurzen auch das Problem, nach einiger Zeit brach das Gehäuse (MP277) an drei Ecken.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,
Siemens hat ja das Problemm erkannt, deswegen haben sie ja diesen Spannrahmen...jetzt arbeiten Sie daran das Gehäuse Neu zu entwickeln.
Wer den Spannrahmen nicht nutzen möchte, sollte wirklich darauf achten das die Schrauben nur mit 0,2Nm angezogen werden.
Wenn doch ein Gerät defekt ist zurück damit nach Siemens und sich auf keine Diskusion einlassen, normal gibt es da auch keine Probleme.

Gruss Helmut


----------



## wincc (21 Oktober 2008)

haben bis jetzt dieses jahr 6 stück ohne rahmen eingebaut 

bisher keine probleme


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2008)

...wir kommen jetzt auch ohne Rahmen aus, da wir das Drehmoment beachten....


----------

